# Please Help



## soochr (May 12, 2001)

ok...have a problem. Im catering bosses son's wedding. Menu...buffet hors d'oeuvres: baked brie with fruit, crudite, hummus...butler: stuffed shrooms, bruschetta, mini quiche. buffet dinner: carved steamship round, chix francaise, pasta primavera Aglio Olio, Fresh Green Beans Almandine and roasted red potatos, oh and caesar salad. now, problem is i need to rethink the beef and chix for reasons too long to get into. i would like to do a Cordon bleu from sysco and an easier beef. elminate the carver. i was thinking brochettes with shrimp or maybe even a cold skewered filet with mustard horseradish sauce. the wedding is memorial day weekend, outside, in Florida....aaaarrrggghhh. please, any ideas you may have would be so appreciated. im really nervous about this....suzanne


----------



## fodigger (Jul 2, 2001)

Your easier beef will add alot of prep time. Is it a labor shortage you are trying to correct? Cooking because of the size? If labor is the problem I'd rethink the grn beans also as they don't hold well on a buffet and get that nasty brownish - greenish- yellowish color that is just gross looking. As for the chicken dish I think you could do alot of other things that would both taste better and be more cost effective than the sysco cordon bleu. Something simple done right is so much better. Marinate chicken breasts (BL/SL) in a little white wine,garlic rosemary and olive oil and grill great flavor and they taste good even if they are not hot which sometimes can be a problem at outdoor events. A million things. 
Good luck I hope it all goes well.


----------

